# noob question about the 335



## 3thurtyfizzle (Sep 7, 2007)

i just got my 335i e92 and i was interested in the active autowerke chip ugrade........... has anyone used this product and would anyone reccomend it....... they also have a performance package for the e92 with the active autowerkes chip,bov, and exhaust.. any feedback would be awesome...


----------



## bimmerlex (Feb 2, 2007)

I have their Xede chip. Great performance upgrade for 335i. I've just recently updated to their new software version R6 - runs much better than the previous one. I'm also waiting for their promised version 1.5 that supposedly will have around 360 wheel HP.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice product, I used one before I went in to the 335i tuner market myself.


----------



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

3thurtyfizzle said:


> i just got my 335i e92 and i was interested in the active autowerke chip ugrade........... has anyone used this product and would anyone reccomend it....... they also have a performance package for the e92 with the active autowerkes chip,bov, and exhaust.. any feedback would be awesome...


Hello if you have any more questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Nice product, I used one before I went in to the 335i tuner market myself.


Watsup Terry.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

ActiveAutowerke said:


> Watsup Terry.
> Thanks for the kind words.


Long time no talk guys! When customers want more than 11psi I always send them your way.


----------



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Long time no talk guys! When customers want more than 11psi I always send them your way.


Thanks ive been seeing good things from the Juice Box.:thumbup:


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tuners that get along...I love this place! :beerchug:


----------



## ichiban (Sep 13, 2007)

no love for shiv? hehe how come?


----------

